# Help Snow Plow & Jeep Lights on at same time, Help with Slow Plow up and left + right



## mcarthur (1 mo ago)

I recently bought a used BOSS plow and harness kit for a 2001 Jeep Wrangler. I have managed to connect everything but the plow has two issues.

1. When I turn on the switch for the plow lights, the plows' lights turn on, but the jeep's lights will remain on. When I switch it to just the jeep the plow lights will turn off. Is this a problem?

2. The plow will raise itself slowly. It will also turn left and right lower than normal. Will go down like normal? Does anyone know what it could be? I tested the plow on my friend's jeep, and it worked fine, but on mine, it will be slow. 

Thanks for your awesome help.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Sounds like it’s time to clean your connections at the battery, at the solenoid ,and that the electric motor on your plow,
And clean the plug, make sure it’s making a good contact.

What is the voltage at your battery &

is your alternator putting out what it should?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

mcarthur said:


> I recently bought a used BOSS plow and harness kit for a 2001 Jeep Wrangler. I have managed to connect everything but the plow has two issues.
> 
> 1. When I turn on the switch for the plow lights, the plows' lights turn on, but the jeep's lights will remain on. When I switch it to just the jeep the plow lights will turn off. Is this a problem?


Who installed this and what parts were used?




mcarthur said:


> 2. The plow will raise itself slowly. It will also turn left and right lower than normal. Will go down like normal? Does anyone know what it could be? I tested the plow on my friend's jeep, and it worked fine, but on mine, it will be slow.
> 
> Thanks for your awesome help.


What @Hydromaster said


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the solenoid engaging on its own to raise?


----------

